# Game forum- not video



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

There are several game threads currently running on the board. Now they are obviously popular, but there is one annoying feature. I check the site often, and quite a bit the new thread check is there, but it is only the game.
Maybe I am the only one that it bothers and in that case hard cheese for me, but it would be nice to move these threads into their own forum or something.
What are others' thoughts?


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

I also find it somewhat bothersome.
Maybe the games need their own forum.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree with you. Currently there are only 3 of those games running. There used to be 4 but the "Bird" game is dying. 

There really isn't a reason to start a separate forum yet. If the games become too abundant however, we will add the forum. I do have a suggestion though that might help. On the main forum page hit "View New Posts" instead of going to each forum individually. That way you will have direct access to all threads you wish to read that have new posts.


----------

